# Craisin wine



## e-wine

I started a two gallon batch of wine using Ocean Spray Craisins. I used a recipe for dried cranberries. It is still in the primary so I do not have any information on it yet. I'll up-date as soon as I test. The per gallon cost for the craisin wine is less than the cost for the raisin wine I plan to start on Friday.

e-wine


----------



## arcticsid

Sounds good. Keep in mind Cranberries have natural benzoate in it and it might give you some trouble fermenting. If you run into any problems of course, give a shout. 

How about posting the recipe for us?


----------



## e-wine

It's fermenting along quite well. I plan to transfer it into the secondary on Wednesday. I'll post the recipe then and provide the test results but it was just one for dried cranberries.

e-wine


----------



## e-wine

The recipe:

3 pounds of Craisins
5 pounds of sugar
2 tsps each of pectic and yeast nutrient
couple of Campden tablets
yeast
water up to two gallons

My ph is low at 3.4 with the a range of 3.6 - 4.2. I did not adjust and will test the next time I rack.

e-wine


----------



## Jovimaple

Kicking this old thread into existence again - how did this turn out? I was thinking of trying this myself.


----------



## Rice_Guy

“craisins“ tm are cranberry which are infused with sugar, dried and then sprayed with an anti stick oil agent.
the shelf life is basically a function of the oil sprayed on them! There are other grocery sources of cranberry concentrate.

@Jovimaple _why would one add oil with potential oxidation to a must?_


----------



## BernardSmith

Interestingly, home brewers experimented about 20 years ago with the addition of a tiny drop of olive oil to their wort to avoid the necessity of aerating before pitching yeast. I have no idea however, whether the idea proved a success or not.


----------



## Jovimaple

Well, I guess I wasn't patient enough because I already started before I saw these posts! So we'll see if my experiment works. Just pitched the yeast this morning!


----------



## Rice_Guy

* Yeast need lipids for building cell walls
* yeast are better at building their own lipids in an oxygen environment
* olive oil is neat stuff, there is lot of "dirt" in the oil so it has unexpected functions as eliminating added sugar in pasta sauce


BernardSmith said:


> Interestingly, home brewers experimented about 20 years ago with the addition of a tiny drop of olive oil to their wort to avoid the necessity of aerating before pitching yeast. I have no idea however, whether the idea proved a success or not.


I have not been in the beer industry so can't answer if it worked but I can see why one would try it.


----------

